# Phoenix Area GTG October 18th



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know about you but I have been suffering from GTG Withdrawal. It's a really bad illness. So, its time to hold our first get together of the fall. *October 11 and 18 are the dates I will propose.* Post your preference and I will get this thing organized!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*

The 18th would be better for me. I'm going to an event on the 11th


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



HondAudio said:


> The 18th would be better for me. I'm going to an event on the 11th


With that grin, whatever is happening on the 11th must be special.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*








Im game.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



Buzzman said:


> With that grin, whatever is happening on the 11th must be special.


I'm going to a wedding [not mine] 

That kind of pre-empts other things


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*

October 18th will be the date. 

Can one of the MODs please change the thread heading to reflect this date? Thanks!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*

We'll unfortunately miss this one. As an FYI, 10/18 is the date/weekend for World Finals, and some folks from Cali are gonna be making the trek out. Have fun all!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



papasin said:


> We'll unfortunately miss this one. As an FYI, 10/18 is the date/weekend for World Finals, and some folks from Cali are gonna be making the trek out. Have fun all!


Maybe we should push forward to October 4th or to October 25th?

MECA finals for AZ is September 26th,
Import Face-off USACI sound off Tuscon is October 19th

I will be going on vacation to Sea World and San Diego Zoo from October 30th to November 3rd. Which I am hoping to visit some shops and maybe hit a meet for demos.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



The real Subzero said:


> Maybe we should push forward to October 4th or to October 25th?
> 
> MECA finals for AZ is September 26th,
> Import Face-off USACI sound off Tuscon is October 19th
> ...


Where are the MECA finals? Is it open to spectators?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*

sub'd


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



HondAudio said:


> Where are the MECA finals? Is it open to spectators?


YES ALWAYS. 

Notice the top flyer is for one date. that is the day MECA finals will be held. The other flyer is for the duration of the entire show which MECA is just a small portion. So if you chose to, you can only attend MECA or you can party all weekend on both dates.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



papasin said:


> We'll unfortunately miss this one. As an FYI, 10/18 is the date/weekend for World Finals, and some folks from Cali are gonna be making the trek out. Have fun all!


Richard, thanks. I am aware that the World Finals is that weekend, and that you and others from CA are heading out to that. We will miss you guys and wish you the very best. Perhaps you will be able to make our November or December meets.



The real Subzero said:


> Maybe we should push forward to October 4th or to October 25th?


I am out of town the weekend of the 4th and I don’t think pushing it back will encourage any of the So. Cal. Crew heading to World Finals to come to AZ a week after making a cross country trip.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Phoenix Area GTG - October 11 or 18, 2014*



The real Subzero said:


> Im game.


Still stands. 18 works for me.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey Don! Hope all is well! I'll be a tentative "in" for this one. I haven't done any work at all in months and am in dire need of some tuning. Still things have been very busy so I'm not sure. Hopefully I can make it out. 

And I cleaned out my inbox.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Kevin, I am glad you got my message. And, you better make it. No tuning is not an excuse!!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I should be able to show up. May even have some stuff in by then.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Still in the process of finalizing the dates for your annual week in Vegas trip. It's going to be the 11th or 18th. Will let you know Don.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Too bad it's not on the 11th. I'll be in town.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

cobb2819 said:


> Too bad it's not on the 11th. I'll be in town.


Look me up and we'll go to Chino Bandito!  Maybe cruise for grandmas afterward...


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> Look me up and we'll go to Chino Bandito!  Maybe cruise for grandmas afterward...


Will do man!! I'll be there from Wednesday night until maybe Sunday afternoon. Got wedding stuff going on Thursday and Friday (not my wedding...thank god), but other than that...freedom!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

69Voltage said:


> Still in the process of finalizing the dates for your annual week in Vegas trip. It's going to be the 11th or 18th. Will let you know Don.


Vegas, huh? I was there two weeks ago. Never again!

...until next time


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

69Voltage said:


> Still in the process of finalizing the dates for your annual week in Vegas trip. It's going to be the 11th or 18th. Will let you know Don.


Mike, I hope you plan on going to Vegas the 11th. I would love to have you join us.



JoshHefnerX said:


> I should be able to show up. May even have some stuff in by then.


Cool. I plan to unveil some changes to Da Benz at this event. 



cobb2819 said:


> Too bad it's not on the 11th. I'll be in town.


Too bad the timing doesn’t work out for you Jacob. HondAudio was a first responder and I set the date to accommodate him. Might you be able to push your trip back a week?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Too bad the timing doesn’t work out for you Jacob. HondAudio was a first responder and I set the date to accommodate him. Might you be able to push your trip back a week?


No can do, I cannot move my friend's wedding.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> No can do, I cannot move my friend's wedding.


How funny, a wedding was the reason HondAudio couldn't attend on the 11th. I am sure we will see you at a future event.


----------



## cflannery (Mar 5, 2008)

I can come up from tucson. Its been a while since I've been to one. Last one I went to was a couple years ago when John W. brought the magic bus. Looking forward to coming again.

Last time I heard da benz was when you were in tucson just after the sub was installed. Very nice indeed. 

Any ideas yet on where yet?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cflannery said:


> I can come up from tucson. Its been a while since I've been to one. Last one I went to was a couple years ago when John W. brought the magic bus. Looking forward to coming again.
> 
> Last time I heard da benz was when you were in tucson just after the sub was installed. Very nice indeed.
> 
> Any ideas yet on where yet?


Chris, it will be great to see you. Jon W will be here with the Magic Bus again, and Da Benz is quite different than when you last heard it. I will have the location confirmed soon, and will post the details.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Mike, I hope you plan on going to Vegas the 11th. I would love to have you join us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do whatever scheduling you need. Majority wins


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Do whatever scheduling you need. Majority wins


The 18th it is. I have too many people already committed to that date. Jon W is driving up from San Diego, Earl Zausmer will be attending, and of course you.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, here are the details. The GTG will be hosted by Rich Agins of Epic Audio Solutions. We have held several GTGs there, and everyone seems to like the location and the classic cars to ogle over. *The address is 7863 East McCLain Drive, Scottsdale, AZ 85260.* Here is a link to a map of the location for those who have not attended our events here:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/7...2!3m1!1s0x872b7436a58b6f91:0x38942acb40a76562

We will start at 11:00 a.m., and you can count on the usual: Demo CD, good food, and fun.

Let's create an attendee list, and add your name as appropriate:

*Definite*

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero
5. mikey7182

*Tentative*

1. Deadpool_25
2. JoshHefnerX
3. 69Voltage


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Don, that link doesn't work try this one. Here


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Don, that link doesn't work try this one. Here


Thanks, Josh! I didn't realize the link wasn't working. I have updated my post.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

HondAudio said:


> Vegas, huh? I was there two weeks ago. Never again!
> 
> ...until next time


They keep giving away money at the Craps tables and Sports Book. Would be rude of us to not take it. 

Looks like I'm going to have to miss this one Don. Will be inebriated from the 15th thru the 20th.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Come on guys, you all can't be on summer vacation. I am not going to host an event for 5 people, so you gotta step it up!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll be there for sure Don.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> I'll be there for sure Don.


Great. Now let's get this list up to at least a dozen!!

*Definite*

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX

*Tentative*

1. Deadpool_25


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Just got back from vacation and saw this thread, count me in. I had a good time last time! I sold the GTI so i will be rolling in with the new project car. So look out! Lol. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

hot9dog said:


> Just got back from vacation and saw this thread, count me in. I had a good time last time! I sold the GTI so i will be rolling in with the new project car. So look out! Lol. Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


Great! Glad you will be able to join us and I'm looking forward to hearing the new ride.

*Definite*

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX
7. hot9dog
8. JonW

*Tentative*

1. Deadpool_25


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I think I can swing the 18th. Count me in.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Offroader5 said:


> I think I can swing the 18th. Count me in.


That's great John. See you there.

*Definite*

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX
7. hot9dog
8. JonW
9. Offroader5

*Tentative*

1. Deadpool_25


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> That's great John. See you there.
> 
> *Definite*
> 
> ...


pretty sure it will be The real Subzero plus 3, and maybe Cabinatan / Hoffman


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Don, you going to make another cd? Last one from April had some interesting songs.

Josh


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JoshHefnerX said:


> Don, you going to make another cd? Last one from April had some interesting songs.
> 
> Josh


Yes, I will be making another CD for those attending.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

If you are planning to attend the GTG on Saturday, please add your name to the list and the number of guests you are bringing, if any. Thanks!

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero +3
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX
7. hot9dog
8. JonW +1
9. Offroader5

Tentative

1. Deadpool_25


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing you Kevin. 

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero +3
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX
7. hot9dog
8. JonW +1
9. Offroader5
10. Deadpool_25
11. Earl Zausmer


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I will be bouncing from one awesome sq show to another it appears. I might be showing up to the diyma meet a little later than usual as I am going to pop in the grand opening for Handcrafted Car audio before the Diyma meet. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...o-grand-opening-october-18th.html#post2176004


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

So, this is the current list of attendees. If your name is on the list and you will not be attending, please post accordingly. If your name is not on the list and you will be attending, please post accordingly. Thanks!

1. Buzzman
2. cflannery
3. HondAudio
4. The real Subzero +3
5. mikey7182
6. JoshHefnerX
7. hot9dog
8. JonW +1
9. Offroader5
10. Deadpool_25
11. Earl Zausmer


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Given the relatively small turnout we appear to be having, I won't have Chef Corey at this event. It will be best to see how many people show up and we can order food to be delivered. Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the meet, It was great to see familiar friends and meet new friends.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Big thanks to Don for putting this event together! Its always fun, seeing people and talking to them. I had a blast! 
For those who missed it.... a few pictures. lol





Theres always alot of activity going on at these, cars of all sorts, installs being done on the spot, tuning being done, bouncing ideas between people, shareing stories and good food. 
Dont miss the next one!!!!


----------



## cflannery (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Don. Had a great time and met some nice people. Enjoyed listening to the demo disc on the ride home, you put some really good tracks on there. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cflannery said:


> Thanks Don. Had a great time and met some nice people. Enjoyed listening to the demo disc on the ride home, you put some really good tracks on there. Looking forward to the next one!





hot9dog said:


> Big thanks to Don for putting this event together! Its always fun, seeing people and talking to them. I had a blast!
> . . .
> Theres always alot of activity going on at these, cars of all sorts, installs being done on the spot, tuning being done, bouncing ideas between people, shareing stories and good food.
> Dont miss the next one!!!!


Chris and John, many thanks for making the drive up from Tucson and for your support! It’s always great to see you guys. I am glad you had fun and that my demo CD made the ride home that much more enjoyable. I hope to see you again at the next one as my car will have sound then.


----------

